# Roller Help



## YoungBlood90 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have helped my grandfather raise our homers since I was born. With 18+ years experience with homers I now want to get some rollers. Any ideas on how to convince him we should get some. I hear stories from my uncle about his rollers when he was little and want to experience them for myself. Does anyone know anybody here in Illinois/Chicago that has rollers? Also are there any other books other than Pensom's book that you would recommend? Thanks for all the insight and help.

P.S. If anyone has kitbox plans they'd like to share, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I dont know much abou Rollres but I was ale to find this webpage with some plans for a kit box
http://www.angelfire.com/tx/pigeon550/kitbox.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here are a fe books on roller pigeons
http://www.roller-pigeon.com/catalog/item/861199/1483732.htm
http://www.roller-pigeon.com/catalog/item/861199/3622836.htm
that site seems to be dedicated to roller pigeon supplies
I hope thos pages help you a bit 
Good Luck


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

YoungBlood90 said:


> I have helped my grandfather raise our homers since I was born. With 18+ years experience with homers I now want to get some rollers. Any ideas on how to convince him we should get some.


This video of Dexters' birds, WOULD convince me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYk7lglJZqc


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Youngblood,

Here is a link to the Breed of the Week that I did earlier. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f64/birmingham-rollers-32183.html

There are a few links posted at the end. To locate fanciers in your area go to the National Birmingham Roller Club link, click on membership, click on member list and enter your state. There should be a list of members in your state. Take those names an see if their phone # is listed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

THANK YOU for your input, Dexter!!!


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

YoungBlood90 said:


> I have helped my grandfather raise our homers since I was born. With 18+ years experience with homers I now want to get some rollers. Any ideas on how to convince him we should get some. I hear stories from my uncle about his rollers when he was little and want to experience them for myself. Does anyone know anybody here in Illinois/Chicago that has rollers? Also are there any other books other than Pensom's book that you would recommend? Thanks for all the insight and help.
> 
> P.S. If anyone has kitbox plans they'd like to share, please feel free to PM me.


The best advice I could give you having flown n bred rollers in the past is get in contact with some experienced flyers as its easy to mess up the flying of the breed. You need to get the foundations right.


----------

